# My 2014 yard haunt



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

My daughter and I have been decorating the yard for the past 5 years, but it's only been the last 2 years that we've taken it seriously. We started out stuffing a couple of scarecrows with leaves and it evolved into this. Each year it's growing. Here's a daytime walkthrough.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty nice set up. Got a kick out of Elvis


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I started laughing when I saw the body parts moving around in the cauldron

I always enjoy seeing the individual props someone has posted here all come together in a yard haunt. You've got a lot of spooky creations that are going to come to life (so to speak) when the sun goes down on Halloween.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great Hog-flu. You have an enviable space to work with and a lot of nice well made props to fill it! Looking forward to the night shots!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks y'all. Yeah, I'll grab a night vid and post it. 
I have a few ideas for next year to make it all fit mini themes in the yard. I just ran out of money to really tie it all together. I'm thinking that I'll focus on environmental pieces during the off season instead of more characters. My yard is big enough to run 3 or 4 themes.
And the cauldron creep is my favorite. At night with the fog coming from the cauldron is pretty cool. It looks much better from the road because the yard is elevated above the road, which makes it look more imposing.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Well....the quality of the vid is crappy (sorry about that), but here's some night footage.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job. I like the way that you mix up the color of your lighting. Since I am battling a street light 10ft away, I always find myself using a lot of blue to help cancel things out. I am envious of your pitch darkness.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Hog-Flu, there is so much to see! Very cool props and so many of them...that was a lot of work. I like them all, but I really loved your Cauldron Creep, just a very good look to it and the foot and hand in the "stew" was very clever. I really liked the hand and that was sticking out in front of the rocking tombstone, waving back and forth, very cool...I like things that you see and have to look twice to make sure it's moving. And the swaying zombie, I like the subtle movement, very cool. I have to admit I watched it a few times and found something different that I liked in each viewing. I love what you've done. Can I ask you something? Does it miff you when a car just speeds by without slowing down to look at all your work? I heard a few cars in the video and it seems like they just were flooring it as they drove by. (I just ask because it miffs me when a car speeds by my house, without slowing down to take it all in, and 'miff' isn't the word that first came to mind but you know...I'm trying to be PC and all that. Just wondering....)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nah, it don't bother me. But to be fair, we live in a very rural country area on a back road. Most of the traffic....which is minimal...is local traffic that has already seen my yard. However, most of the cars do slow down and many slow to a crawl and creep past the house rubber necking. I've even had folks stopping in front, getting out of their cars to take pics. It's great when my daughter is dropped off after school on the bus. All the kids on the bus are so excited...screaming and such. They love it.

Thanks for all the kind words y'all.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great video ... nice work.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks great man! I especially love the swaying zombie and werewolf, but everything is stellar.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

It's great to see it all together, because you've been a prop building machine this year. Really great job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn noreaster blew through last night...and is just winding down, bring heavy winds and rain. So far, 5 props have been damaged plus all of the webbing. I fixed most of them but now my swaying zombie and cauldron creep are going to have to be static props. When the wind took them, the linkages were damaged. Hopefully I can fix them in time for next Friday. Gotta love New England weather.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job on all of it!


----------

